# One week left.....



## maximus808 (Oct 22, 2010)

We have one more week left before the big day. I will be on the boards frequently checking any posts and posting any questions as I'm taking the week off. But I just want to say thank you to all the contributors on this site. These forums make you feel like your taking a class together and lets get through this together! A majority of my preparation is done and I will be using the last week to do one final problem set and retab my CERM. It will allow me organize my tabs and even remind myself why I tabbed those pages hehe  But, good luck to you all!


----------

